# 2008 Trek Session 8



## resistance_mtb (Jul 17, 2007)

Got this picture from the New decline magazine.. 

watch out demo 7 and demo 8


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

looks pretty good, too bad it has that goofy logo on it. 

I'm sure it kills the hill though


----------



## resistance_mtb (Jul 17, 2007)

true dat, i removed that goofy logo on my session 77.


----------



## BikinAggie (Oct 13, 2006)

Who's gonna scan the full article for us? I know someone out there has to have the new decline.

EDIT: NVM, the new issue comes out on the 5th.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

does this have a floating shock mount like the Fuel ex, or whatever other bike they have, does?


----------



## BikinAggie (Oct 13, 2006)

ryan_daugherty said:


> does this have a floating shock mount like the Fuel ex, or whatever other bike they have, does?


It says in the text that it has abp and full floater


----------



## resistance_mtb (Jul 17, 2007)

yeah, it does have the floating rear shock, just like the remedy


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

Watch out Demo 7 and 8
??? :skep: 

um....where's the FSR linkage at?
Spec has nothing to worry about with this bike, it's close but no cigar.
It's 1/2 Specialized (front end), .25 Kona (rear swinger) and .25 Trek (rear pivot point)

Yes, Trek was innovative to find a new spot to put a pivot, right on the axel.
Will that give you full FSR, no...
You will still get pedal bob with this design.
But let's not turn this into the famous "Why FSR is good/bad discussion"

The sesssion 8 does look like a sick bike, the frame looks nice n' aggressive and the lines are tight.

Just another competitor to Spesh,
I'm sure Cam will rip on it!


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

snow-man said:


> Watch out Demo 7 and 8
> ??? :skep:
> um....where's the FSR linkage at?


before we get a bunch of stupid Spesh vs Treks new bike banter. 
i think what he meant by saying "watch out Demo" was that this bike looks to be in the same category as the demo and would appeal to the same type of rider... this could potentially take some of the Demos market share... I don't think he intended on comparing the actual mechanics of the bike suspension.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd take one of those over a demo ANY day.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Bring back the Session 10 plz.

kthx.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

dope, I'm glad they're using the abp/split pivot stuff for bigger bikes!


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for posting.
As for the bike...meh...
But I'll reserve judgment until someone actually rides one.


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

wonder if they'll keep the sesh 10... as is usual with trek it'll probably have some sort of proprietary rear hub/axle and i hear it'll have 2 different diameter hs cups... f -that


----------



## resistance_mtb (Jul 17, 2007)

they will keep the session 10


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*Oh cool*



resistance_mtb said:


> they will keep the session 10


I hope so!


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

Looks sweet! Would like to get one someday.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Eh, wait till you see the LMNOP linkage with the QWERTY pivots located on the Balemfarker! It'l be way better than all that other stuff. At least the marketing department says so.

Split pivot is good, no doubt there.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

snow-man said:


> um....where's the FSR linkage at?
> Spec has nothing to worry about with this bike, it's close but no cigar.
> It's 1/2 Specialized (front end), .25 Kona (rear swinger) and .25 Trek (rear pivot point)
> 
> ...


Haha, since when is FSR the end all of mountain bike suspension


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

i picked up a copy of Decline today since i didn't know if my subscription would kick in or not by this month.. but i read the entire article on the new trek... honestly .. it sounds great.. however .. its still in the proto phase.. .and will go through one more design iteration. I can't wait to see the final product..


----------



## bigb73 (Oct 11, 2007)

I work in a shop and my Trek rep said it was just a prototype. The way the artical sounds it that it's a production bike. I think I'll keep my VP Free.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

bigb73 said:


> I work in a shop and my Trek rep said it was just a prototype. The way the artical sounds it that it's a production bike. I think I'll keep my VP Free.


I'm pretty sure the article says, outright that its a proto .. and that another iteration will be made.. including slacker HTA and lower BB.


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

Rb said:


> Bring back the Session 10 plz.
> 
> kthx.


agreed! At least some new colors.


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

cool bike, reminds of me of Kona Stab for some reason. I am curious to see how it rides though


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

gotta love how trek throws the bonch-raider components on this rig.


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

I don't know why people hate so much. Not sure I'd buy it, but I like the idea of progression and the ever increasing push to design better performing bikes. I know Trek isn't renowned for their FR/DH bikes, but if they can come up with something that really works, and pushes other companies to improve their line-up, then we all win!

Oh and FWIW, I rode the Session 10 at Interbike last September and I have to say it was pretty damn impressive. For such a heavy bike, it was surprisingly very nimble and manuverable.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

i just referenced the article and its said its just under 40lbs ..


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

i dislike treks


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

> cool bike, reminds of me of Kona Stab for some reason.


I think the reason is because it looks like a Stab.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Hesh to Steel said:


> I think the reason is because it looks like a Stab.


But a nice looking stab


----------



## veggie (Jul 10, 2006)

Acme54321 said:


> Haha, since when is FSR the end all of mountain bike suspension


Amen. :thumbsup:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Damn shame it says Trek...

Honestly though, that bike does look pretty sweet. Although I'd never buy one it'd sure be fun to throw a leg over one.


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

The article writer mentioned that they also rode Sunday, Session 10, and the Demo 8 as a bench mark for excellence. They said that Treks new system of doing suspension is not trial and error on the market... rather to design with the pros and their competitors to create something better. Sounds promising. 

ABP and FullFloater-- call it what you may... but I think that I will reserve marketing hype criticism till after it has been on the market for a while and I have ridden it. DW was called a VPP knock off just 24months ago, now look at it.

Wyrm


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

looks sick. It does look like a nice, light, and nimble stab.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Why the hate on Trek's?

Just curious why cos I'm fairly new (again) to mtn biking, and ride a '05 session 77 and that bike is pretty sweet.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

i like the treks. It is just hard to get them used or cheap because they don't make a huge amount of bikes like some of the other groups.


----------



## resistance_mtb (Jul 17, 2007)

treks are awesome, no doubt. i love my session 77. :] 

but there are other manufactures i would kill for too :]


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

I liked the frame design the first three times I looked at that pic. But now, for some reason, I keep hanging on that interrupted seat tube. With all the curvy top and down tubes, the seat tube looks like an amputation.

so maybe it is a prototype, and the seat tube will get smoothed out?

damon


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)




----------



## fisherdude4eva (Apr 29, 2007)

my god.


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, those are looking pretty awesome.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Well now,... that is one sweet bike! I am still drooling over the first one.......


----------



## veggie (Jul 10, 2006)

fisherdude4eva said:


> my god.


I couldnt have said it better myself. My instant reaction was drop jaw, my god.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

For once Trek actually built something I want to ride.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW, pure bike porn


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

That is quite a nice bicycle.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

By far one of the most race-ready designs I've seen from a major manufacturer in a long time. Think about it, this is without a doubt the greatest bike to ever come out of a company that also makes hybrids, road bikes, and kids tricycles.... mine is on it's way, I'll give a full ride report!


----------



## bigmike00 (Sep 6, 2007)

Holy piss! That thing is sick. Big T is rocking.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

wow... a trek which i WANT to ride... puuurrrrtttyyy....


----------



## veggie (Jul 10, 2006)

I just noticed - looks like they also changed it from the Session 8 to the Session 88.

The point of that statement - no clue.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

not bad trek, not bad
but willl there be any lower priced models??


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

wow. that first picture is a work of art. How much does one of those go for?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Acme54321 said:


>


I just had to change my pants. 
Twice


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

So I read on another forum that it is $6k. That's quite a hefty price.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

with all that pooy bontragerpoo on it?

but the white 40 is super dope and the paint job


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

holy crap....that thing is beautiful. it makes me want a smiley thats a happy face with a tear...

looking it over, that thing is one of the best spec'd stock DH bikes i've seen. fox front and back, saint cranks, XO drivetrain, and are those formula oro puros i spot in there? :thumbsup: 

sure, the wheels, seatpost, and stem are bontrager, but with the exception on wheels, they are small and rather trivial components should you want to replace them. Plus, bontrager makes decent wheels. I know my race lites are really well built and strong for their weight.

ohhhh and the suspension.... If its anything like my fuel EX its gonna kick some ass


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I bet the FR bike is well under 40lbs, too.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

SamL3227 said:


> with all that pooy bontragerpoo on it?
> 
> but the white 40 is super dope and the paint job


That's what I said too, $5999 is steep for a bike loaded with house-brand components. I'm interested, but I'd only consider it as a frame-only purchase.


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

if i got it, i would probably swap out lots of the stuff. wheels for hadley/823, stem/seatpost to thompson, brakes to formula ones (just found out they're actually avid elixers on there) of course at that point i could get a DHR with a better build...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/trek_life/news/article/892/2008/04/17/trek_to_debut_all_new_session_88_bike_at_sea_otter_classic/

The Session 88 DH and Session 88 FR will be available in three sizes: small, medium and large, and are slated for June production. They will be released to US<st1:country-region w:st="on"></st1:country-region> and International markets mid-summer. Final pricing has yet to be established.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Here are the pictures as seen on PB
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/trek-session-88-launch-2008.html


























































tapered HT - bum bum bum...


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

those things look super sweet.id def rock one


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah definitely, I like the how simple they look, however the 88FR looks pretty long. It could probably just be the camera angle though. 

The paint on the 88DH looks really good. Still don't know if the tapered HT benefits are worth the annoyance of needing a custom Headset, or 2 different headsets scraped to make one..


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

I just noticed something, they're using all the new saint stuff except the cranks... maybe they aren't ready.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

still looking sick.


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

bontager wheels are made by dt swiss so there basically rebranded dt swiss wheels


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/trek_life/news/article/892/2008/04/17/trek_to_debut_all_new_session_88_bike_at_sea_otter_classic/
> 
> The Session 88 DH and Session 88 FR will be available in three sizes: small, medium and large, and are slated for June production. They will be released to US<st1:country-region w:st="on"></st1:country-region> and International markets mid-summer. Final pricing has yet to be established.


*
Trek Session 88 DH - 8" of travel, uses the same 1-piece 'EVO link' as the '08 Fuel and Remedy lines, along with the now Trek-standard ABP axle pivot. Expect to pay around $5999 to get a bike that builds to a lovely 37lb.*

Credit: Cam McRae of NSMB.com

http://www.nsmb.com/gear/otter_04_08.php


----------



## ledzepp4life (Jan 27, 2005)

does anyone know anymore concrete facts about release dates and pricing and when we could be getting those facts?


----------



## nickhart (Sep 29, 2005)

more here: http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=2811&PHPSESSID=05d4cb89dcf7c36e2f85023a1b968e0d


----------



## Eder (Mar 2, 2008)

The only news is a "faux bar" with short seat post... Trek should be more creative.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Personally, I prefer the simpler designs. What trek is building on is tried and true.
K.I.S.S.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Acme54321 said:


>


What's with the Sunline "S" everywhere?


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

That "E2" headtube is funky.


----------



## veggie (Jul 10, 2006)

Eder said:


> The only news is a "faux bar" with short seat post... Trek should be more creative.


So? there are plenty of effective linkages with that design. The center mounted brake pivot also gives it a sort of "floating" brake design as well.

Creativity in linkage design DOES NOT mean that it is better in any way, shape or form.


----------



## veggie (Jul 10, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> Personally, I prefer the simpler designs. What trek is building on is tried and true.
> K.I.S.S.


Completely agreed.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Eder said:


> The only news is a "faux bar" with short seat post... Trek should be more creative.


It isn't Faux Bar, it is ABP *cough* copy of Split Pivot *cough*


----------



## Eder (Mar 2, 2008)

They should be more creative for don't make a defective seat tube. FR needs adjustable seat height. FSR is fantastic, but has the horrible problem of short seat tube. Faux Bar is not so good, but I can adjust the seat. Trek made a faux with non adjustable seat...

If want to see a simple, creative and efficient project, see this:










Did you understand now?


----------



## Eder (Mar 2, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> It isn't Faux Bar, it is ABP *cough* copy of Split Pivot *cough*


My wrong. It is a SP.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Eder said:


> My wrong. It is a SP.


Split Pivot/ABP.

And what tha fack are you talking about.... you CAN have Horst Link (FSR) with long seat tube..


----------



## Eder (Mar 2, 2008)

No doubt about that. But the question is that Trek should avoid the problem, like the bikes you had show.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Do you people think that they didn't put any thought into the whole interrupted seat tube thing? I'm sure there are actual reasons they did that. I would imagine mostly to get the linkage tuned exactly how they wanted and to probably keep the chainstay length in check at the same time. It's all about compromises.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

Dear lord I hope I get that job at Trek 
:yesnod:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

nono, he's got a good point, i personally love running my seat high on my downhill bike. 

no wait, i don't even like it for going up hills, i'd rather get off and push if i need to. I'm pretty sure that trek noticed that nobody really sits down and runs super low seats anyway for DH and FR. Complaining about a seat tube is like saying "i could find nothing wrong with this bike" 

and when breaking out the "oh its a single pivot" turned out to be false, you broke out the "split pivot" but thats not really new either, whats new are the methods for setting it up with the QR, not the concept. And since split pivot and ABP are different setups, they're not copies of eachother. 

If you don't like it, don't buy it, but theres no need to bash on it for the hell of it.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

un-interupted seat tubes often times mean a flexy rear end. A lot of times you have to make the seatstays longer to clear the seat tube which results in a stiffness compromise to go uphill. It also dictates chainstay length which is another compromise. I think compromises for going uphill are not needed in this segment. There are solutions like the Maverick seatpost or the telescoping seatposts if you need to climb a big bike. Oh and that KTM bike is as soft as they get in the rear end.


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

buckoW said:


> un-interupted seat tubes often times mean a flexy rear end. A lot of times you have to make the seatstays longer to clear the seat tube which results in a stiffness compromise to go uphill. It also dictates chainstay length which is another compromise. I think compromises for going uphill are not needed in this segment. There are solutions like the Maverick seatpost or the telescoping seatposts if you need to climb a big bike. Oh and that KTM bike is as soft as they get in the rear end.


This is true. With longer travel bikes an interrupted seat tube is often the path of "least" compromise. Bike manufacturers usually make a lot of sacrifices to keep the seat tube uninterrupted.

Why do you think there are so many interupted seat tube bikes? These builders are well aware many people prefer them be full length.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

The last time I was on my 8 inch travel bike, I really wasn't all that worried about getting my seat up and down 10 times a day...


----------



## trail'R trash (Mar 15, 2008)

That goofy bike - that's really not original, see KHS, Highline, etc - has monster long chainstays. Show me another bike with 200+ mm of travel that DOESN'T have an interupted seat tube. Demo, V10, DHR, Tomac, Sunday, M1 to M6 - they all have interupeted seat tubes. So not worth complaining about.


----------



## Eder (Mar 2, 2008)

*Dh*



trail'R trash said:


> That goofy bike - that's really not original, see KHS, Highline, etc - has monster long chainstays. Show me another bike with 200+ mm of travel that DOESN'T have an interupted seat tube. Demo, V10, DHR, Tomac, Sunday, M1 to M6 - they all have interupeted seat tubes. So not worth complaining about.


Ok, let's to assume it is a DH Race machine.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice clean lines, good looks, looks promising to me. I'd take this over a Demo any day.
I'm not a big fan of the curved down-tube everyone seems to be going to now days though,
just think it makes a frame look goofy.


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

what a stunner !!!! I want one. if it rides as nice as its looks, oh my god


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

I think this frame looks great, I've been at a huge dillemma for this season about when and which bike should replace my current frame. 

This looks like a really solid candidate. trek or not.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Irf you guys are worried about seat height, why not get a gravity dropper?
EDIT: wow, those bikes are sexy. Any info on pricing?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Rumored to be around $6K for the the complete bike as pictured.
Frame only will be offered.


----------



## ledzepp4life (Jan 27, 2005)

anyone know the price of the frame, i really want more info on this thing. i am pretty sure i am gonna get one.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Does the 40 have an E2 headtube? Or is it using a reducer for the lower cup.


----------



## Eder (Mar 2, 2008)

I believe there are no double with 1.5.



Acme54321 said:


> Does the 40 have an E2 headtube? Or is it using a reducer for the lower cup.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

ryan_daugherty said:


> I just noticed something, they're using all the new saint stuff except the cranks... maybe they aren't ready.


taken from ridemonkey



dw said:


> The biggest difference with the new Saints is that they use a Saint-only extra wide chainring mounting tab. The new Saint bashguard is recessed on the back to make clearance for this wide tab. What this means for DHers is that setting up a chain retention system that uses a bashguard will be difficult. (i.e. e.thirteen SRS, mrp system 3, raceface, blackspire, gamut etc...) The bashguard will now be spaced out farther from the chain than all other cranks on the market. Because of the direct mount bashguard design, LG1's work out quite well with the new Saint system. There were a few set up in the Shimano booth at the Otter on display.


i'd guess that there were some spacing issues with the new crank that they hadn't ironed out yet and so they used the old one.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Just to play devils advocate*



trail'R trash said:


> That goofy bike - that's really not original, see KHS, Highline, etc - has monster long chainstays. Show me another bike with 200+ mm of travel that DOESN'T have an interupted seat tube. Demo, V10, DHR, Tomac, Sunday, M1 to M6 - they all have interupeted seat tubes. So not worth complaining about.


It's not completely un-interupted but one could fit quite a lengthy seat post in there if for some reason you wanted to try and peddle this beast.









205mm (8.1") Rear Wheel Travel 
ChainStay Length 17.15"/436mm (vs the 449mm on that KTM)

BTW, the Session 88 looks hawt (first trek i have said that about) and I really dont care about the seat tube because I will never be rich enough/talented enough own one.


----------



## redmonster89 (Sep 13, 2007)

There are frames that have 200+mm of travel with un-interupted seat tubes. With basically the same chain stay length.

Devinci Wilson http://www.devinci.com/11030_an.html

vs.

M6 http://www.intensecycles.com/2008/bikes.php?model=m6fro

Both within .05" of chainstay length. One with and un-interupted seattube. One without.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

trail'R trash said:


> That goofy bike - that's really not original, see KHS, Highline, etc - has monster long chainstays. Show me another bike with 200+ mm of travel that DOESN'T have an interupted seat tube. Demo, V10, DHR, Tomac, Sunday, M1 to M6 - they all have interupeted seat tubes. So not worth complaining about.




















How many do you want?


----------



## Eder (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

haha.. yeah, he probably gets it


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I feel like nothing says "good bike" when the only complaint about a full on downhill rig is "omg i can't raise the seat for my long cross country rides?!?!?!"


----------



## Eder (Mar 2, 2008)

*Good Bike*



William42 said:


> I feel like nothing says "good bike" when the only complaint about a full on downhill rig is "omg i can't raise the seat for my long cross country rides?!?!?!"


It is a good bike for DH.
But there are no lifts near my home, then I prefer two rings FR Bikes for real trails. Obviously I need to an adjustable height seat.

This is my opinion. If Trek wants to know, it is ok. Else, they may sell the bike just for DH racer or for guys with steel knees .


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Eder said:


> It is a good bike for DH.
> But there are no lifts near my home, then I prefer two rings FR Bikes for real trails. Obviously I need to an adjustable height seat.
> 
> This is my opinion. If Trek wants to know, it is ok. Else, they may sell the bike just for DH racer or for guys with steel knees .


WTF? Your b!tchin bout the wrong bike.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Eder said:


> It is a good bike for DH.


It is a DH bike.

Norco got around their interrupted seat tubes with a telescoping post.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Acme54321 said:


> Haha, since when is FSR the end all of mountain bike suspension


May have been the beginning, not sure, other things have evolved.........


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

levee67 said:


> I liked the frame design the first three times I looked at that pic. But now, for some reason, I keep hanging on that interrupted seat tube. W
> 
> damon


damn you are right, i didnt se that before, what if I actually want to pedal a bit and cannot take the seat up?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Dude, this is from 2008.


----------

